# Recall Actions



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

post here an eventual Recall for you cars, would be useful to add some info like actual firmware, kind of recall and build date because often, some problems depend from this date.

I have only the number 2 but adding the seat's plastic, I'll have an all in one service

actually I'm just booked for the end of August:
build date 03/2015 TT
firmware 0139
data driver SOP2_MMX2_AU_ER_G24_044PROD-1
phone driver 14.39.2

3 recalls available:
1. noises from the virtual cockpit, interferences (horizontal lines) when virtual cockpit is on
2. bonnet's hook could not open
3. noises from the plastic part that keep the removable shelf on the trunk

solution:
1. software update via SD
2. change of a small hook
3. change the plastic part with its screws etc..


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Does any one know if there is a lookup for us mere mortals to check our VIN against to know anything other mandatory recalls, which are I think published by the government (DVSA in UK)?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok internet you can only find big problems, important at least for the safety and not these small annoying things..already checked


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Can confirm that the first two items were done by my dealer at it's first service
fortunately do not have any noise from the rear shelf.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

me too, even if they said I have the biggest percentage to have that problem

did you notice any difference with the system after the upgrade?


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

ManuTT said:


> me too, even if they said I have the biggest percentage to have that problem
> 
> did you notice any difference with the system after the upgrade?


None whatsoever


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

Not an official recall but there has been a bulletin issued to dealers to replace the rear suspension tops on the early TTS due to noise, mine has been done and the difference is night and day, November 2015 delivered, I'm not sure about the build date. And it's in at the moment to hopefully cure the rattles, rear parcel shelf/seat and both driver and passenger door panels.I'll let you know of the success or otherwise as I'm picking it up tonight.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi there,

My car which I collect nearly 2 mths back has this "thug" noise over bumps and rough roads which is rather annoying. I hv yet to sent the car back as I prefer that these guys know wat they are doing before stripping my car! Can U pls advise rdgs the "suspension tops" that they have replaced for your car? Is there a part nos. etc that U can share? Thks very much..



TTGazza said:


> Not an official recall but there has been a bulletin issued to dealers to replace the rear suspension tops on the early TTS due to noise, mine has been done and the difference is night and day, November 2015 delivered, I'm not sure about the build date. And it's in at the moment to hopefully cure the rattles, rear parcel shelf/seat and both driver and passenger door panels.I'll let you know of the success or otherwise as I'm picking it up tonight.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The problem should be related to some cars in a specific period with magnetic ride so TT included..I don't have a recall for this noise but I think I have a sort of it..
Anyway is a not easy kind of job, replace the suspensions or few parts of them so rear axle goes off..
You have to trust them!


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mines had the top mounts replaced on the rear suspension and exactly the same if not worse goes back in Tuesday.



BHL said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My car which I collect nearly 2 mths back has this "thug" noise over bumps and rough roads which is rather annoying. I hv yet to sent the car back as I prefer that these guys know wat they are doing before stripping my car! Can U pls advise rdgs the "suspension tops" that they have replaced for your car? Is there a part nos. etc that U can share? Thks very much..
> 
> ...


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Just had my Sport Coupe serviced and that included two recall items (no others necessary for my model I was told) - software update to resolve VC screen noise (vertical lines) and replacement of the rear parcel shelf fixings.

Never saw the VC screen issue so can't comment on how bad it could be, likewise had no issue with rear shelf - although suppose that could of developed with time due to wear and tear.

The Audi Sevice Schedule Book has month/year of manufacture for my model as July 2015 and the software version is now at 0229 as reported on the MMI display (Settings/MMI settings/System maintenance/Version information) - if that's the correct one!

For those interested was told the software update consisted of ten parts and only one was for the VC issue, the others are updates regarding the self diagnostic system apparently - also the download and install of those various update parts actually took longer to complete than the main service!


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

TTGazza said:


> Not an official recall but there has been a bulletin issued to dealers to replace the rear suspension tops on the early TTS due to noise, mine has been done and the difference is night and day, November 2015 delivered, I'm not sure about the build date. And it's in at the moment to hopefully cure the rattles, rear parcel shelf/seat and both driver and passenger door panels.I'll let you know of the success or otherwise as I'm picking it up tonight.


Hmm, sounds like mine could benefit from that too. I will mention it when I call them again about the broken seat side trim. Also Nov 2015 / Mag ride


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

SiHancox said:


> Just had my Sport Coupe serviced and that included two recall items (no others necessary for my model I was told) - software update to resolve VC screen noise (vertical lines) and replacement of the rear parcel shelf fixings.
> 
> Never saw the VC screen issue so can't comment on how bad it could be, likewise had no issue with rear shelf - although suppose that could of developed with time due to wear and tear.
> 
> ...


do you have a TT?
do you remember your previous firmware version?


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> do you have a TT?
> do you remember your previous firmware version?


Yes, it's the TT Sport Coupe Mk3, no, can't remember the previous firmware version - sorry.


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

Will the 2017 year TTSs be free from these problems?
Mine should be delivered at the beginning of October....


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it can or not...or it'll have other problems maybe worst... all depends from how big these recalls are and so what Audi decides to do..


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Any update Dano28? I was going to contact Audi Customer Service as dealer won't acknowledge a problem with my TTS but due to travel to the UK on 1st October so might leave it until I get back just in case it doesn't work first time round!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

csi_basel said:


> Will the 2017 year TTSs be free from these problems?
> Mine should be delivered at the beginning of October....


With a bit of luck yes, but in accordance with Newton's Third Law every action has an equal and opposite reaction - so in solving those problems they'll probably create new ones.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> csi_basel said:
> 
> 
> > Will the 2017 year TTSs be free from these problems?
> ...


Hoping in Newton' reliability is not good in these days!!


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> post here an eventual Recall for you cars, would be useful to add some info like actual firmware, kind of recall and build date because often, some problems depend from this date.
> 
> I have only the number 2 but adding the seat's plastic, I'll have an all in one service
> 
> ...


Manu, would you please let me know the # of the recall or bulletin from Audi regarding the "noises from the plastic part that keep the removable shelf on the trunk" (number 3)? In Brazil they could find only the first 2 recalls, and unfortunately, my car has developed the noises described on number 3. Thanks.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok I'll ask when I'll check in at the end of the month because they said some numbers..recall action number, gravity etc


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> csi_basel said:
> 
> 
> > Will the 2017 year TTSs be free from these problems?
> ...


I think this post by dink today supports Newton's 3rd law .... :lol: 


dink said:


> It was supposed to have been sorted last time I was in, which mainly involved the manager saying lots of tech jargon while the actual technician that was supposed to have fixed it looked on confused - so I think they just did an update & hoped for the best.
> 
> I think they have replaced it with an 'adaptive light fault' which I had once since then, under the same circumstances, which goes away by itself.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

mmmmmm I sadly agree


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > csi_basel said:
> ...


Please see my post there: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1360777&p=7327313#p7327313


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

with that error on, do your corner lights work anyway?
I can tell you, I have the an analog error (fog light error) but visible only with vag and all lights work fine.


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> with that error on, do your corner lights work anyway?
> I can tell you, I have the an analog error (fog light error) but visible only with vag and all lights work fine.


Yes Manu, everything worked fine: DRL, lights (matrix in my case), turn signals, HBA etc. I confirm Audi's suspicion that it was just a misreading from the system.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I didn't know you have matrix..so good if everything is working but I understand how frustrating that is... recalls are always related to a production period so if with your VIN there are none, you have only to check and check and check again in Audi or call the call center..but remember that they will tell you is always ok so you have to continue few times and send proof to solve the problem..


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

Yep, here it is...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Then you can help me, does the left full beam light (or maybe in your case the right one) illuminate differently the road than the other?
I mean you can notice 6 rectangular of light and not one continuos beam of light..


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

I also have matrix headlights so will check once it's dark but memory says they do seem to spread light in rectangular blocks. 
My report back on the rattles is , passenger door successfully silenced, drivers door slightly better but still occasionally rattling, rear parcel shelf just as bad, so it goes back in on Tuesday, so far I'm quite unimpressed as the mk2 TTS didn't have any problems at all.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for the help.. we have only 12 led so is a bit obvious we see rectangulars, (it's just like pixel, the A8 has 24 led so the beam is smoother)but not only one light!
Seems a question of focus but there is no adjustment for that,nor electronics nor mechanic.

I can confirm the mk2 never had or heard so many problems


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

Manu, see below some pictures attached. There's one that you can see the blocks through the 'glass'.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No I meant the light of the full beam projected on their road or a wall from a medium distance like 50 meters..
All those circles are every led before they expand the light after the lens..
We have 12+12+1 for the fog light..other A6 A7 A8 have 48 led..quite a difference!


----------



## poobahuk (Jul 5, 2016)

Not sure if this is the right spot, but here's my growing list of software bugs:

1. Google Maps overlay occasionally decides not to happen, manual toggle or reboot required 
2. Programmable steering wheel button (set to drive select) occasionally stops working, manual toggle or reboot required 
3. Audio source occasionally switches to iphone on startup (note to self, GF not a fan of Hells Bells)
4. Google maps splash screen appears and switches view mode to do so on startup (only seen this once).

AFAIK my car has a build date of Q2 2016, it came from dealer stock; I'll see if I can find an actual firmware revision and edit it into this post.


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Then you can help me, does the left full beam light (or maybe in your case the right one) illuminate differently the road than the other?
> I mean you can notice 6 rectangular of light and not one continuos beam of light..


Manu, I checked mine last night against the garage door and driving, you can see the different lights in action when following a car on a dark road as the lights adjust to the tail lights in front but when against the garage door at a distance of about 3 metres there was no discernible difference in the light pattern between left and right. On an empty unlit road the lights seem to be quite even on what would be considered full beam. Hope this helps.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You need more than three meters..at least 30..I'll try to take a picture..just because I read full led, mostly cases are different


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Here the recalls numbers
55i9 bonnet interlock (substitution) and plastics on the top shielf (substitution)
90i9 vc update


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Today I'm in Audi and since past events, I'm next to the mechanic making sure he works correctly..they don't care if a car costs 5k or 70k but change only the hourly price!clever!

Start live...
8.40 my car is in..
9.05 update completed via sd

9.10 top shielf hook repair
9.20 done

9.30 bonnet hook repair (removing just the plastic on top of the front grill)
9.40 done

WARNING
Check any part of the topshielf removing it when you pick up the car,because the 2 lateral plastic parts, are not easy to change and 2 mechanics have put a quite effort and maybe damaging somewhere around (I'll check later)

Here the update recall for the vc.
I also asked if there are available update like new fw version but they say if there are no problem, Audi won't release updates so standing to this, seems I have to remain at the 0139


----------



## poobahuk (Jul 5, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Today I'm in Audi and since past events, I'm next to the mechanic making sure he works correctly..they don't care if a car costs 5k or 70k but change only the hourly price!clever!


Love the live blogging, thanks!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Resuming, software side is like before and the only have mounted the top shielf on the opposite side but I got it fixed before my signature!


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Manu the recall codes you mention are they recognised by all dealers?

My car goes in again next week for the seat trim will ask them about the recall codes to check..

Thanks
Dan


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

There is no need that you ask because they come up when they insert your vin in the system..but are international codes anyway. You can see in the sd picture the first letters 90I9


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

Well done Manu, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Great feedback!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

if the cockpit software updates are on an sd card why on earth don't they just release them on the web and let people update themselves?


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

That's a very sound question!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Because as they say, the updates are mandatory for only who needs it so, maybe the website is just a platform and can't decide who needs to download the update


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Am I the only one thinking Audi should have a recall to fit a sim card that gives us free for life Audi connect use as per the new models coming out now? At the end of the day our money is going to the phone companies not Audi.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

checking a complete scan before the vc update, I can say previous firmware was 215 and now 221 so they really updated it ahaha


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

From the recalls available, my car needed only #3 (noises from the plastic part that keep the removable shelf on the trunk). Rock solid once again, rattle-free.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

ManuTT said:


> checking a complete scan before the vc update, I can say previous firmware was 215 and now 221 so they really updated it ahaha


Damn! mine still says fw 215


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I can say, don't worry about this recall because if you don't have any problem, means your car is not affected like mine.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Another live for the plastic part of the driver seat...
There are already 15 minutes but the mechanic doesn't know how to remove the back of the seat...I'm looking at him!
9:25 start
9:50 removed the back part
Few minutes of rest...(I don't know what to say!)
9:55 - 10:05 bit faster to back all in place but in a few minutes I'm gonna check carefully the seat because I don't trust them!


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

ChadW said:


> Am I the only one thinking Audi should have a recall to fit a sim card that gives us free for life Audi connect use as per the new models coming out now? At the end of the day our money is going to the phone companies not Audi.


Just confirmed with the dealer, my new TTS arriving in November will come with th sim embedded

Cheers

Migzy


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

migzy said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one thinking Audi should have a recall to fit a sim card that gives us free for life Audi connect use as per the new models coming out now? At the end of the day our money is going to the phone companies not Audi.
> ...


Ooo that should be good news for me too then as mine's not coming until the new year. Sweet.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

TTGazza said:


> Not an official recall but there has been a bulletin issued to dealers to replace the rear suspension tops on the early TTS due to noise, mine has been done and the difference is night and day, November 2015 delivered, I'm not sure about the build date. And it's in at the moment to hopefully cure the rattles, rear parcel shelf/seat and both driver and passenger door panels.I'll let you know of the success or otherwise as I'm picking it up tonight.


Can you tell me what noise you were experiencing with the rear suspension tops.


----------

